# does a stuck fan clutch make the car lose power?



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

ok, my fan clutch is frozen and i was wondering if thats the cause of my car losing power. it just isn't as fast as it was at all.


----------



## broken40s (Feb 8, 2006)

just take it off, anyway....you'll be okay


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

i plan on taking it off once i get my electric fan.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> ok, my fan clutch is frozen and i was wondering if thats the cause of my car losing power. it just isn't as fast as it was at all.


You'll lose some small amount of HP. Get a fan clutch from a junk yard.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

i'm just going to get an electric fan instead of a new clutch


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a clutch fan and A/C Aux fan if you need it. Your right though, might as well go e-fan.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

yeah, thanks anyways though


----------

